# MAC 3227, no start....



## inOz (May 23, 2006)

HI, I'm new hear so here we go...... I have a McCulloch 3227 weedeater..the last couple of seasons it has been difficult to start, very cold acting, you would have to play with the chock for several minutes before it would settle down and be usable....then this year it won't even start, 

got spark, with new plug ...
have new fresh gas with , same type of 2-cyc. oil I have been running in it for years....
clean filter...new lines [ had to replace, old ones were rotten..]

still no start..........?......help...........


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess the carb needs to tore down, cleaned and rebuilt.


----------



## mener24 (May 23, 2006)

hi,new here-neighbor had given me a used ryobi tiller. he says he replaced on/off switch. the model is a 410r -i think its a 31cc. closed choke and primed about 6 times and when i start it full throttle engine screams up to speed and then drops outlike your shutting off the switch. removed carb and replaced diagh. and whatever else came in kit and it still does the same thing. compresson good 130lbs and i tried adj. 1 and a half out on both sdjust. screws. does same thing. . neighbor had cardboard gasket under carb so i replaced it. also had to drill out 1/8inch hole in new gasket to match holes in carb ad manifold. i wonder if the cyl. base carb is cardboard. i switched hoses on carb to several different positions but still won't start. i wonder if i never went straight from carb straight to inlet to carb or bulb? must check. thought i would write you asap before i forget to check this out. any other ideas? 
kevin


----------



## inOz (May 23, 2006)

*any idea where I can get a carb kit.....?*and does it come with instructions of some kind....or is there any tricks to putting one in.............?


----------

